# Cointelpro:  Is StolenHistory.org being undermined by (or was it setup from the start) to be  Cointelpro?



## Magnus (Sep 14, 2020)

Are there interests here presently steering discussions and thoughts to their own nefarious ends?

If the CIA/FBI/Jinn/A.I./FallenAngel "Watchers"  arent aware of stolenhistory.org  why not ?  How could that be possible  as this is the most interesting forum for cutting edge research discussion.

Websites such as Godlikeproductions and LunaticOutpost dont even allow flat earth discussion and are obviously co-opted.  I had a 35+ page post on Sandy Hook discrepancies deleted and disappeared from GLP, it was when I knew for sure there arent any truly open and honest forums.

So why is stolenhistory any different?

Is KB willing to open up some more aboit the history of this site?  Where is the domain registered?
By the way  I have posted my face (and body) in Star Forts thread, I have nothing to hide or fear.

So the question is:  is Cointelpro here?
If not, how can it be possible?  And why?

I mean the only thing even close to this forum are youtube comment sections.

And we cant post links or images in those comments.

Grateful to have this place, just a warning, trust NOBODY.  doubt and verify.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Cointelpro:  Is StolenHistory.org being undermined by (or was it setup from the start) to be  Cointelpro?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 16, 2020)

Magnus said:


> So the question is:  is Cointelpro here?
> If not, how can it be possible?  And why?



For Sure.
Because they have to teach us how to manage the truth.
They are good bro' 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdbhZBpqNPM_


It should not be difficult for all of you to realise the potential for *cultural shock and social 
disorientation* contained in the present situation if the facts were prematurely and suddenly
made public without adequate preparation and conditioning.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 16, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> It should not be difficult for all of you to realise the potential for *cultural shock and social
> disorientation* contained in the present situation if the facts were prematurely and suddenly
> made public without adequate preparation and conditioning.


Haha, sounds like the prime directive!


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 17, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> It should not be difficult for all of you to realise the potential for *cultural shock and social
> disorientation* contained in the present situation if the facts were prematurely and suddenly
> made public without adequate preparation and conditioning.




I guarantee this is the primary thought in many big wig heads right now in the USA. Their "anti-Trump" card: people don't give a sh*t. This is a tough one to trump.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 17, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > It should not be difficult for all of you to realise the potential for *cultural shock and social
> ...


It may not be that much of a shock to us enlightened folk here but to the for the general public it is going to be a bitter pill to swallow!


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 17, 2020)

The question is: Do we really care?
Someone may be snooping about, but all we are doing is speculating and researching.
Most of the info on this forum will be an uphill climb at best for the average person not educated in our original manipulated history. That may be a good thing, as they don't have to re-learn the BS.
In the long run I think true history will reveal itself to everyone no matter the PTB attempts to distort or hide it.


----------



## Potato (Dec 17, 2020)

If they are here I wish they'd offer me a job. I need access to better research materials!


----------

